# Procedure of PR visa



## Atifa furqan (Dec 15, 2018)

hi 
please share with me some details links how to apply for Canadian PR 
i am 29 i have 3 kids and my husband and we are planning to apply for PR please share with your experiences and steps
thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You managed to find this forum but cannot find those websites for yourself? Try using Google.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

colchar said:


> You managed to find this forum but cannot find those websites for yourself? Try using Google.


i am looking for the same as well, do we need agent to do it ?


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> i am looking for the same as well, do we need agent to do it ?


Still applying! LOL


----------

